# Co2 tubing keeps popping off



## Aqua Hero (25 Jun 2019)

Hello, I've run into a really annoying issue with my regulator. The stupid c02 tubing keeps popping off the push fitting. I had my psi set to 40 and I'm using an intank bazooka diffuser.

Is there a way to remove the push fit and replace it with a lock screw fitting instead?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (25 Jun 2019)

Are you using the right type of tubing for that fitting? That type require fairly rigid tube.


----------



## Aqua Hero (25 Jun 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Are you using the right type of tubing for that fitting? That type require fairly rigid tube.


It's all co2 tubing 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrispowell (25 Jun 2019)

Has this been running fine and now just started?

I have had this before and after cleaning the diffuser I cut about 10mm of pipe off the regulator end and reattach, the stiffer pipe works better then the old end that may stretch over time.


----------



## Aqua Hero (25 Jun 2019)

Chrispowell said:


> Has this been running fine and now just started?
> 
> I have had this before and after cleaning the diffuser I cut about 10mm of pipe off the regulator end and reattach, the stiffer pipe works better then the old end that may stretch over time.


It's a new tube that hasn't been used yet and no it's not running. 

Right now I'm using my spare single stage reg which is working fine.

Honestly this push fitting is a really stupid idea when we are dealing with high pressure systems

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Jun 2019)

Not to hard to fix by a jubilee clip and tighten it on 7_9ml get them of flee bay £1.49

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Zeus. (26 Jun 2019)

Have two of the same fittings on mine for over 2 years and have had the working PSI up to 50 at times and no popping off.
I did bend the adjustment screws once but just got a replacement from RS components.
Sounds like you may have a faulty one


----------



## Aqua Hero (26 Jun 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Not to hard to fix by a jubilee clip and tighten it on 7_9ml get them of flee bay £1.49
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


I'm not really how this will help, thr tubing and the fitting blow off. At jubilee clips or zip tie wont work


----------



## Aqua Hero (26 Jun 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Have two of the same fittings on mine for over 2 years and have had the working PSI up to 50 at times and no popping off.
> I did bend the adjustment screws once but just got a replacement from RS components.
> Sounds like you may have a faulty one


Do you have a link to the component I should get?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Jun 2019)

I can’t tell from the picture but does it have an adjuster on it as well? If so I think they call them Pisco valves?


----------



## Aqua Hero (26 Jun 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I can’t tell from the picture but does it have an adjuster on it as well? If so I think they call them Pisco valves?


Here's a better picture





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Jun 2019)

Ahhh I see does the tube go in to the hole


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Jun 2019)

Looking at some other CO2 regulators they call that part a Pisco valve, some suppliers call it a PSCO valve. Try a google search and you’ll get something like this. You need to know the tubing size and the thread size in the regulator. BSP threads are popular for these sort of things. This may help:

https://www.pipefittingsdirect.co.uk/contents/en-uk/BSP Identification1.pdf

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

PS. I would have suggested you contact CO2 Art but they don’t list any spare parts on their website and they seem to have changed the spec of this part several times. Check the specification of anything you get to ensure it can handle the pressure you’re putting through it.


----------



## Zeus. (26 Jun 2019)

Aqua Hero said:


> Do you have a link to the component I should get?



Just checked my RS components order history and it only goes back 12 months and on holiday ATM and dont have old e-mails on this tablet. Will get part number from old emails from RS when I get home on friday. I think it was a M5 thread (which I got from measuring the threads diameter and pitch) if my memory serves me correct.


----------



## Aqua Hero (26 Jun 2019)

Good news guys, contacted co2art and they offered to send their new needle valve with the lock nut.


----------



## Ed Wiser (26 Jun 2019)

Greenleaf Aquarium Co2 regulators use the screw on cap fitting on their manifold blocks.. As an industrial maintance man I am not a fan of the push on style flow control they wear out fast and don't control the flow good..


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Jun 2019)

Aqua Hero said:


> Good news guys, contacted co2art and they offered to send their new needle valve with the lock nut.



Thats good news. 

When I looked at pictures of some of their past regulators they seem to have used a variety of different parts for the outlet.
How old is your regulator?


----------



## Aqua Hero (26 Jun 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Thats good news.
> 
> When I looked at pictures of some of their past regulators they seem to have used a variety of different parts for the outlet.
> How old is your regulator?


Really old, more than 3 years


----------



## Chris Tinker (23 Jul 2019)

Aqua Hero said:


> Really old, more than 3 years



good solid win then... confirming may be i should just buy from them, seems excellent customer service.


----------

